# Best option for autofeeder



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

I am going to be leaving my tank for a week over christmas and I was curious what the best option would be to feed my fish over those 7 days. Are there any cheap solutions to my dilemma?

As for dosing my ferts, as of right now I think I will take a chance and let my tank be for a week. My plants should be fine I would imagine. 

What do people do when they are on extended time away from their tanks?


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i used a cheap auto feeder from walmart last time i went on vacation.
i didn't think of the fish ahead of time to purchase a decent one online and be able to get it to me in a timely fashion. the cheap walmart one worked fine for me. i had no losses when i came back.

but i would spring for a nicer one if i had to do it again.
i dont use the cheap walmart one daily because i can't control the portions exactly. but other more expensive units let you.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Kris,
What kind of food are you going to be feeding? If it's flake or most pellets, I could lend you a feeder.


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

I feed them frozen daphnia and brine shrimp, as well as some flakes of spirulina. I figure the flakes would be the easiest for when I am gone. I appreciate the help with the lending and I actually might take you up on that. What kind, if I decide to buy one, would be a good choice? thanks


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

If it's only for a week, don't feed them during that time. If you feed them daily and they're nice and healthy, they will be fine during that time and less chance of a crash happening.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree, healthy fish should be able to survive for a week without eating. The best option would be to have soemone drop by. It is alsoa good option so that you can make sure filters and lights are still working properly (especially after a power outage).


----------



## Rich M (Mar 6, 2004)

I use a ProAquatics feeder and it works ok. It works best with pellet food because of the size uniformity. It has a connection for an airhose which is a must if you do use flake food to keep it from clumping due to humidity. If you have someone stop in to feed your fish, measure out each days portion for them otherwise they will overfeed.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Not to highjack this post, but what does everyone think of the Roundomatic?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with previous posts about not feeding at all, a week is not that long, if you want to get a feeder I would not get a cheap one (just my opinion) I have gotten the cheap drum kinds and had bad luck with them. they would feed every 12 hrs. I have a ehiem 3581 & find it to be very accurate, up to 4 feeding times a day & easy to program & use. I'm guessing you already have a timer for your lights.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

JG06 said:


> Not to highjack this post, but what does everyone think of the Roundomatic?


I have one for my juvie discus tank and am very happy with it. It is reliable, accurate, I've never had a problem with clumping, etc. Setup was a bit confusing, but the German to English translation isn't all that great. I really like mixing up the foods so they get a more complete diet. I usually arrange the foods in the following order (all flake food is Omega One):

Super Color, Super Color, Super Veggie, repeat.

Sometimes I will throw in a tray of First Flake or Tetramin Super Color bits. They get fed four times a day from the feeder, 9am, 1pm, 5pm, 9pm, and I'll drop in some frozen beefheart or bloodworms in between feedings if I'm home.

My brother-in-law also has a Rondomatic feeder, but he hasn't set it up yet.

I know it is one of the more expensive feeders, but it is worth it IMO.


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree about not feeding them, I have taken the route over the last 3 years of only feeding my fish 2/3 times a week... I always though feeding fish every day was unhealthy for the fish and the tank. ( just my opinion )


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Not to hijack your thread, but I'll be leaving for Winter break for about 3 weeks...in this case, which would be the best autofeeder?


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Get the Lifegard Auto Feeder from Pentair Aquatics. You can use it to dose dry ferts when not feeding your fish.


----------

